# Too many curves, too few straights



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm in the final stages of laying the shadow station track on the floor.
I'm using PIKO and LGB tracks and switches in this area (hand laid code 250 in the visible portions).
I ended up having too many PIKO curves and too few straights because of changes in the sidings.

Solution. Improvise. Take two curves: 










Carefully bend off the end ties (easier with PIKO than LGB):










And pull out the rails: 
You end up with two sets of rails, one shorter than the other. 










Adjusting the ties for the rails. 
For the longer set I cut every second tie connector on the inner curve side.
For the shorter set I remove a small piece of every second tie connector on the outer curve.










Straighten the rails. I use a rail bender.










Thread the rails back in










Bending the angled holder on the brass connector facilitates reinserting the rail.










Voila. Enough straights with original connectors.










I'm sure most of you know how to do this, but it might be helpful for some of the beginners.

Have a great day

TOM


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this is the first Pictorial of how it is done. Thanks. 


I think every guy should have a Rail Bender of some kind, Be it a Single or Double bender.

With a Rail Bender you can cash in on any track deal you see. Who Cars what the curve is. With a rail bender you can bend it to what ever you want. You can even make straights out of curves as demonstrated Here. 

JJ


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Well illustrated tutorial. I've been using the same method for years but as you've pointed out, not everyone is a creative thinker. Thanks for helping. ~Shane


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have had local gentry AKA Cattle and wild Burros knock down my bridges and bend the rail Up at the ends rather then sideways. I have used my Aristo Craft Single rail bender to straighten out the ends by removing all the ties and placing the rial in the bender on its side. The running it through the bender adding a little more tension I was able to save the rail in it's full length. I use to just cut the damaged ends off. 

JJ


----------

